# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Cannot connect to SSAS Database 2008

## jaspreet singh

hi,

   I have server where i successfully deploy my ssas database. When i want to deploy my reports dataset to that server i have to give server name & database name. In server name i give ip address of server but when i click on database name dropdown it cannot show ssas database. If i deploy my reports to server without deploying dataset then, when i run report it gives me an error An error occurred during client rendering. An error has occurred during report processing. Cannot create a connection to data source.

----------


## rmiao

Are you talking about db or cube? Connect to sql server or ssas?

----------


## jaspreet singh

hello rmiao

I am talking about db. My SSAS db is deployed on server. But when i want to connect that db from local SSMS then it give following error

A connection cannot be made. Ensure that the server is running.(Microsoft.AnalysisServices.AdomdClient)
Unable to read data from the transport connection. An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.(System)
An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.(System)

I check my SSAS service it is running. Also i create a new rule for SSAS service 2383 port but i am still not able to connect SSAS service 

I have amazon server with Microsoft Windows Server 2008 & Microsoft SQL Server 2008.

----------


## rmiao

Tried telnet that ip address on port 2383 from your pc? Can you connect to SSAS on that server directly?

----------


## jaspreet singh

Yes i can connect to SSAS directly from server.

----------


## rmiao

Tried telnet that ip address on port 2383 from your pc then?

----------

